# JCB Skidsteer?



## motoxguy

I have never used a jcb skidsteer and was tossing up the idea of leasing there new 280s 2 speed model and using a 8ft pusher on it for the winter, does anyone have any thoughts to weather this is a good machine or are these machines full of problems?


----------



## SNOWLORD

I have always heard to stay away from JCb skid loaders but I have never even sat in one so its just what I have been told.

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## charlefoxtrtot

*Skid steer*

I have a Gehl 7810E and a CTL 85, plenty of power. Both use 10' boxes and have no problem pushing them.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I wouldnt...


----------



## Advantage

Their Robots with the single boom and side entry are certainly interesting. I would definitely want to demo it before I dropped any money on one.


----------



## blk90s13

SNOWLORD;1090507 said:


> I have always heard to stay away from JCb skid loaders but I have never even sat in one so its just what I have been told.
> 
> www.procutfirewood.com


is that your bobcat ? who makes that attachment its super interesting


----------



## gd8boltman

*I thought about one, but they had no info. on them*

prior to our decesion of what to lease. We have used the Robot in the past, it is a neat machine!


----------



## blowerman

You are just pushing snow, I don't see a problem using one. If the dealer is close and offers a good price with great service, then get one. They seem to be a little more tippy than some other brands. As for reliability, Jcb's have been around for some time, so if the only complaint is the odd look or some other minor issue, lease it for snow and see what you think.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We run JCB loaders and backhoes and have for a number of years now with very little or no issues...JCB has market share in Europe, 

My dealer refuses to even give me pricing on a JCB skidsteer or a tracked version-he's been selling JCB his entire life so I tend to take his opinion for what its worth.


----------



## SNOWLORD

blk90s13;1090711 said:


> is that your bobcat ? who makes that attachment its super interesting


Yes thats my bobcat and me running it we actually worked 1.5 years developing that machine with Hahn. If you have any interest we can sell them. thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la

Have seen the JCB machines in use, can't say i was that impressed, i don't think they were half as manuverable as a true skid steer, but they seem adequate


----------



## RichG53

I have used them the side door is ok.. but you sacrifice having two tams for lift and bucket... I don't like that idea puts the machine some what off balance and hard on machine lifting from one side..."I think"


Used one with snow bucket on ... Big load of material will tip you over forward..... Not good ...

Just my opinion.. (operator)..


----------



## svh19044

To the OP, the S280 is a nice little VERSATILE machine. I highly debated getting one, but opted for the enclosed cab 170 Robot that I could get in time for winter (a couple of years ago) and enjoy more maneuverability instead.

It is slightly low on power for what it is, and it's not much weight to dig in if you plan on using a big snow box.



RichG53;1090929 said:


> I have used them the side door is ok.. but you sacrifice having two tams for lift and bucket... I don't like that idea puts the machine some what off balance and hard on machine lifting from one side..."I think"
> 
> Used one with snow bucket on ... Big load of material will tip you over forward..... Not good ...
> 
> Just my opinion.. (operator)..


Machine sizes being equal, lifting capablity and power is often equal (or the JCB is ahead of quite a few manufacturers when comparing equal size machines).

As far as a "big load of material will tip you over forward", if there is not enough counterweight and more than enough power, it will happen to any machine. I don't know why the JCB is singled out. If you are implying more likely to tip to a side, well that's absurd.










I work around a lot of chemical towers and the visibility and maneuverability that the JCB Robot provides is bar none, better than any other skid steer out there. You gain 100000%+ visibility on the left door side, 100% visibility in the rear, and since the arm sits lower than just about any other skidsteer out there, you gain 100% visibility on the right arm side.

The controls are silky smooth and my machine has been 100% trouble free through 4 seasons. The amount of mistruths or flat out false statements about JCB is mind-boggling to me. JCB is the 3rd largest equipment company in the world, no reason to not understand their company, as well as their superb reliability track record.

I know this doesn't help with the OP's request for info on the S280, but I wanted to clear up some confusion.


----------



## Advantage

That machine looks slick. I've always been intrigued by them and it seems like they have pretty good pricing.


----------



## svh19044

Advantage;1091879 said:


> That machine looks slick. I've always been intrigued by them and it seems like they have pretty good pricing.


I bought in 2007, and pricing was incredible (24,xxx OTD, brand new 2 hour machine). A similar (enclosed heat, self leveling, float) CAT 226 was $38,xxx at the dealer, with less warranty, and IMO way less smooth controls.


----------



## Advantage

svh19044;1091884 said:


> I bought in 2007, and pricing was incredible (24,xxx OTD, brand new 2 hour machine). A similar (enclosed heat, self leveling, float) CAT 226 was $38,xxx at the dealer, with less warranty, and IMO way less smooth controls.


Damn! You can't beat that price. I would really consider one for our next machine but I don't think there are any dealers near me. I'll have to check into it.


----------



## motoxguy

yea we ended up signing the lease for it today so i guess we will find out how good it is, but Advantage not sure where you are in wi but there are 2 dealers right in milwaukee if you would be interested in one.


----------



## Advantage

motoxguy;1092266 said:


> yea we ended up signing the lease for it today so i guess we will find out how good it is, but Advantage not sure where you are in wi but there are 2 dealers right in milwaukee if you would be interested in one.


I'm many hours north. You should definitely give us all a review on how it works for you.


----------



## RichG53

They are all nice when NEW...Give them a couple of years uses see how well they hold up always lifting from one side....
Make your choice and live with it ....
They are cheap to buy..Trying to get a bigger market share...

There Big loaders are not bad... It's this little skid that I don't think is good....
30 + yrs. operating


----------



## Triple L

RichG53;1092449 said:


> They are all nice when NEW...Give them a couple of years uses see how well they hold up always lifting from one side....
> Make your choice and live with it ....
> They are cheap to buy..Trying to get a bigger market share...


Kinda like hiniker right.... LOL


----------



## Three Point Ser

*Three Point ser*

I currently run two Cat 262b's and one Mustang 960, JCB's have been around for a while I have not heard any major complaints. The only thing is make sure your machine can handle the weight of the pusher box. my Cat's can handle the weight, but I can not lift the pusher box and ride around safely in my Mustang, it ride on the two front tires only. Good luck and let it snow.


----------



## svh19044

RichG53;1092449 said:


> They are all nice when NEW...Give them a couple of years uses see how well they hold up always lifting from one side....
> Make your choice and live with it ....
> They are cheap to buy..Trying to get a bigger market share...
> 
> There Big loaders are not bad... It's this little skid that I don't think is good....
> 30 + yrs. operating


You do realize, again, that JCB is the 3rd largest heavy equipment manufacturer in the world, right???

You also, again, fail to realize that JCB's skid steers have a very long track record for being extremely reliable machines in Europe and Asia. They have had far less problems with their SINGLE arm than most other manufacturers have with their dual arms. Less points of breakage for starters.

What do you "think" is not good when you say little skid, the 208 that the original person was asking about which isn't even a skid steer, or are you saying that their skid steers aren't good?

What do you base your opinion on?

Also, as for your concern about "holding up because they lift on one side", even in the USA, the most common telescopic loader is, guess what? The single armed JCB. They are quite capable lifting 10,000 pounds over and over again, with quite the reach might I add.

I really am curious, because around the jobsites I hear a lot of this, only to find out that they never even seen a JCB skidsteer (or anything JCB), let alone ran one. It's usually the cat guys who are always having hydraulic problems  . Once they handle my skidsteer, their opinion does a complete 180. It's pretty amazing. I'm not trying to be rude, but the made up stories about JCB get old.


----------



## RichG53

Yes the Telehandler does have ONE cylinder BUT it lifts from the center not from ONE side...

I'm not bashing the co. just my opinion on the skid...

Now go put your skid to bed and tell it a bed time story......


----------



## svh19044

RichG53;1093212 said:


> Yes the Telehandler does have ONE cylinder BUT it lifts from the center not from ONE side...
> 
> I'm not bashing the co. just my opinion on the skid...
> 
> Now go put your skid to bed and tell it a bed time story......


A lot of their booms are offset. Some of their newer models are offset the same amount as their skid steers are.

Is there anything else you would like to make up, so that I can add it to the bedtime story?

So how many arm failures have you heard about anyway, to justify your "opinion" of the design?


----------



## RichG53

Please Youngster you are out of your League..........

Buy the machine you like and LIVE with it.......


----------



## svh19044

RichG53;1094150 said:


> There Big loaders are not bad... It's this little skid that I don't think is good....


Are you referring to what the original poster was asking about, the machine which isn't a skid steer at all?



RichG53;1094150 said:


> I have used them the side door is ok.. but you sacrifice having two tams for lift and bucket... I don't like that idea puts the machine some what off balance and hard on machine lifting from one side..."I think"


So you have either used them to know that what you state is a flat out lie, or you haven't used them at all. Which is it?



RichG53;1094150 said:


> Used one with snow bucket on ... Big load of material will tip you over forward..... Not good ...


You still haven't clarified this point. Or does this go with something that you "think"....



RichG53;1094150 said:


> I'm not bashing the co. just my opinion on the skid...


Again, what is your opinion based on other than "30+ years of being an operator", none of which included operation of a JCB as apparent by your blatant lies.



RichG53;1094150 said:


> Please Youngster you are out of your League..........


I just want to make sure people realize that your statement is based on, well, nothing.

A very direct question was asked on the possibility of a large purchase. If you know nothing about the machines, why bother posting? And to add on to that, why do you continue to make things up about the company and it's products?


----------



## RichG53

RichG53;1090929 said:


> I have used them the side door is ok.. but you sacrifice having two tams for lift and bucket... I don't like that idea puts the machine some what off balance and hard on machine lifting from one side..."I think"
> 
> Used one with snow bucket on ... Big load of material will tip you over forward..... Not good ...
> 
> Just my opinion.. (operator)..


 Youngster read the above statement real slow.... I HAVE USED THEM many times.....

If you like them BUY them.... Live with it....

Don't get your undies all tied up or break a nail typing.......:laughing::laughing:


----------

